

Review my App: Phone Analytics for your BlackBerry - martythemaniak

A special HN build of my app: http://mld.dreamhosters.com/bb/Phonalyzr.jad<p>It should work on everything except a Strom.<p>A little more info can be found here: http://phonalyzr.com/
======
pedalpete
It's an interesting idea, though I'm not sure how often I would want to see an
'analysis' of my call history. However, I suspect their are other things that
you can do for users with that same data. For instance, you recognize the
'most called' numbers, so rather than the phone book being just alphabetical,
maybe it would be functional to have it first display 'most called', that sort
of thing.

Or maybe it has value for businesses when you combine the data from many of
their devices. Just a few thoughts. Clearly you've built the technology, i'm
just wondering what is the best application of it.

------
bravura
I get too many text messages and I only open a few of them. Maybe predict
which text messages I will open based upon the sender and the content, and
then bubble those to the top.

